# DIY tank divider/seperator



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I got all the pieces for a DIY screen (like for a window) with aluminum edges, plastic spline, fiberglass screen. My plan is to make tank dividers with it to seperate fish, or make breeding areas... 

Is there any feedback you can give me about whether or not this will be ok? Or is there a better way to do it? I can still take it all back, I haven't cut anything yet.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds like this will work out just fine!


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've also been contemplating using square dowels to make the frame and just attaching the fiberglass screen material with fishing line. I think that will be easier and cheaper. Wood dowels shouldn't be problematic if not sprayed with anything right? I'm really hoping for something non-permanent that can be removed and replaced at a whim. And something that I can easily make for any size tank.


----------

